# pro event live coverage



## asw1973 (May 24, 2007)

The first of this year's proffesional archery series events takes place in germany this weekend. some of the best archers in the world are taking part including Chris White, Sebastien Denayer, Chris Deston and Gladys Wilhelms. They will be competing for 10000 euros over two days on one of the toughest field courses in the world.Watch it live on www.pro-archery.com


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*What Time ?*



asw1973 said:


> The first of this year's proffesional archery series events takes place in germany this weekend. some of the best archers in the world are taking part including Chris White, Sebastien Denayer, Chris Deston and Gladys Wilhelms. They will be competing for 10000 euros over two days on one of the toughest field courses in the world.Watch it live on www.pro-archery.com


Thanks for the info. but what time would that be EST to see live on the internet?


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

isnt there like a 10-14 hour time difference?

that'd have to be like...................9 or 10 pm night on Friday? give or take a couple of hours.

camoham


----------



## asw1973 (May 24, 2007)

the programs will go out live from about 4am your time on saturday but you can access them from anytime after they are put up at www.pro-archery.com, so support Chris Deston the lone american archer in this event (more entered for Belgium in septemeber).


----------

